# Winking Killer Game Rules



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

I am using one of the Magic Mirror puppets to explain the rules of the winking game, so I whipped up this audio file real quick.

I figured I'd share, but I don;t see how to attach a file, only pics.


I guess anyone who wants it, can PM me. It sounds pretty good, deep voice and very intelligible.


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

OK, I got things sorted out with my webhost, and I put the .WAV up on the web for anyone who might want it.

There is references to: a BAG OF DEATH - I have a "magic bag" with 2 compartments and a lever to select which compartment is available to arriving guests. One side has various deaths, and the other side has a dozen KILLER slips. We are going to have 2-3 killers as we are having about 8- ppl at our bash...

There is also a reference to the DEATH JAR - which is the jar ppl put their signed death certificate after they die. We are judging for BEST DEATH!

I also have the animation file for this .WAV for Magic Mirror PC (the free one) that is sync'd up pretty good. I'll email anyone who PM's me for it.

Killer Speech
http://www.thinksystems.com/music/Killerspeech2.wav

Enjoy!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

That is awesome! thanks for posting it.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I remember playing this game in Drama class, only since we played it in the auditoriam, we had to go on stage to perform our "deaths" and the "pointing out the killer" thing wasn't done, though the killer could hire "zombies" to help "kill" the remaining players by touch.


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

the killer game flopped...

I figured everyone would be interested, and with over 80 people in attendance it ought to be good, but the killers (1 random and initially 2 selected - 1 of whom didn't do anything except drink and be a prick was replaced, and then the replacement was replaced - did a poor job of killing, and most people did a poor job of dying too.

We may try again next year, with a little more organization it would probably work out better... We'll choose a killer who knows more of the attendees and knwos who would start off the die-ing with a better show... 

Also, loud music is a real damper on someone dying, so next year, we will have a DJ and he'll have to help with the dying.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We Talked about it beforehand and decided to pick our killer. Our first choice had to leave early, but our second choice, who coincidentally was dressed as an undertaker, did a stellar job! I think that was key - find someone who is "into" Halloween, and isn't too shy to approach everyone. His biggest problem was that some folks either didn't see the wink, or realize he was winking - they just didn't die! I mentioned in another thread the funniest thing to me - that the victims stayed dead until the end of the game! There were some hilarious poses, which led to some great comments and photos. And the game went pretty quick so people didn't get bored - once people started dieing, they were dropping like flies!


----------

